# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Warum überhaupt Bicalutamid??

## Gerhard1

Zuerst wünsche ich allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.!!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage zur Einnahme von Bicalutamid:
Ich verstehe es so, daß der Körper weiterhin Testeron produziert, dieses aber durch die Einnahme von Bi. in Östrogene umgewandelt wird.
Ist es dann nicht ratsamer gleich die Testeronbildung durch Spritze, bzw. durch die Entfernung der Hoden zu unterbinden??
Oder verstehe ich es nicht richtig??

Was ist nach Eurer Meinung besser

Gerhard

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Gerhard, Du verstehst das falsch.
Bicalutamid macht mit dem Testosteron gar nichts.

Es bindet an die Rezeptoren der Prostatakrebszellen, 
die das Testosteron aufnehmen sollten.
Dadurch sind diese Rezeptoren verstopft und können 
das reichlich vorhandene Hormon nicht aufnehmen.
Ohne diese Aufnahme kann sich die Zelle nicht teilen.

Wünsche ein gutes neues Jahr!
Konrad

----------


## Gerhard1

Lieber Konrad,
danke für Deine Anwort und "Aufklärung".

Also bildet das Bicalutamid das Östrogen alleine. Oder nicht? Aber warum?

Ist es denn so, daß falls das Bicalutamid irgendwann nicht mehr wirkt
ich auf die Testeronunterrückung mittels Spritze zurückgreifen kann?
Oder wirkt die dann nicht mehr?

Fragen über Fragen! Danke schon mal für Deine Antwort.
Du bist der Profi und ich der Laie!

Gruß von Gerhard

----------


## Georg_

Gerhard,

Konrad hatte das doch gut beschrieben. Bicalutamid blockiert die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzellen so dass diese kein Testosteron mehr aufnehmen können. Es bildet kein Östrogen, siehe auch Seite 86-87 im Ersten Rat. Dies ist eine andere Wirkungsweise als bei einem GnRH-Antagonisten (Spritze).

Ja, man kann auf eine Testosteronunterdrückung mittels Spritze umstellen, dies wird auch noch wirken. Wie stark dann noch kann ich nicht sagen.

Georg

----------


## LudwigS

> Also bildet das Bicalutamid das Östrogen alleine. Oder nicht? Aber warum?


Du hast dich gedanklich da etwas verrannt, Gerhard.

Mit Östrogen hat Bicalutamid nichts zu tun.
Die Prostata(krebs)zelle hält Bicalutamid für Testosteron, es ist aber keines, bevorzugt es sogar vor Testosteron.
Mit diesem Medikament kann man sich eine Zeit lang das zum Wohlbefinden nötige Testosteron im Körper gestatten.

Testosteron ist unser Lebenselixier, beeinflusst nicht nur die Sexualität, sondern auch Muskelkraft, Sauerstofftransport im Blut, Knochenfestigkeit und Psyche.
Hitzewellen sind da noch das kleinere Übel.

Die "Spritze" senkt das Testosteron im Blut auf etwa 10%.

Für manche wenig zu spüren, für andere - wie mich z.B. - ist/war es äusserst unangenehm und schmerzhaft (Muskeln, Knochen).

Spritze und Bicalutamid zusammen verabreicht nennt man Maximale Andogenblockade. 

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,




> "Zitat von Konrad: 
> Bicalutamid macht mit dem Testosteron gar nichts.





> "Zitat von LudwidS: 
> Mit Östrogen hat Bicalutamid nichts zu tun.


Ein indirekter Zusammenhang zwischen der Anwendung von Bicalutamid und der Östrogenbildung existiert schon. An dieser Stelle noch einmal der Versuch den Wirkmechanismus von Antiandrogenen (z.B. Bicalutamid) zu erklären:

Prostatazellen besitzen einen Androgenrezeptor (AR), an den sich normalerweise das Androgen Testosteron anlagert und die Steuerung der Zellteilung und des Zelluntergangs reguliert. 
Bei Prostatakrebszellen ist diese Steuerungsfunktion in der Interaktion zwischen Testosteron und AR gestört, d.h. durch das Andocken des Testosterons wird eine ungebremste Zellteilung ausgelöst.
  Deshalb versucht man mit sogenannten Antiandrogenen (z.B. Bicalutamid) das Andocken von Testosteron am AR zu verhindern und zwar dadurch, dass sich das Antiandrogen anstatt von Testosteron am AR anlagert. 
Das angedockte Antiandrogen verhindert somit den Signalweg des Androgens zu einer weiteren Zellteilung und bremst damit das Tumorwachstum für längere Zeit aus.
  Das nun frei verfügbare und wirkungslose Testosteron  weil es keine Bindung mit dem  AR eingehen kann  wird alsbald im menschlichen Organismus  durch Enzymeinfluss (Aromatase) zum Teil in Östrogen (Estradiol) umgewandelt.
Dieser Vorgang und die Tatsache, dass sich auch in anderen Geweben des menschlichen Körpers aktive AR´s befinden (z.B. in den Brustdrüsen), die ebenfalls durch den Einsatz von Bicalutamid blockiert werden, 
führt zu einem Ungleichgewicht der Geschlechtshormone und ihrer Wirkung im männlichen Körper. 
Es überwiegen nun die Östrogene und unter deren Einfluss kommt es dann zu den bei einer antiandrogenen Therapie beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen. 
Das wären: Brustwachstum, Brustschmerzen, Potenzstörungen, verminderte Libido, Hitzewallungen, schnelle Ermüdbarkeit,,.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Gerhard1

Danke rolando, gut erklärt.
Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Zusammenhänge, denn seit ich Bicalutamid nehme spüre ich Brustschmerzen und stelle ein Brustwachstum fest. Jetzt frage ich mich wie weit dieses noch geht.
Kriege ich etwa Brüste wie eine Frau?? Hat jemand Erfahrungen??

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## veteran2011

Vorab wünsche ich allen ein positives und freudiges Jahr 2017.

Heute habe ich eine nicht lebeswichtige Frage aber doch lästige Nebenwirkung zur Bicalutamid Monotherapie bemerkt. Wie in meinem Hauptposting schon geschrieben habe nehme ich nun seit 3 Monaten Bicalutamid. Die ersten 2 Monate 50 mg und seit einem  Monat 75 mg. ( halbe 150 mg Tablette). An Nebenwirkungen traten bisher Abgeschlagenheit, Müdigkeit und zeitweilige depressive Verstimmungen auf. Brustschmerzen oder Brustvergrößerungen (noch) nicht. Habe noch volles Haupthaar wenn auch schon ergraut. Nun merke ich eine zunehmende " Steifheit " oder auch Austrocknung meiner Haarpracht. Hat die Bicalutamid Therapie bzw. deren Einfluß auf den Hormonhaushalt auch Auswirkungen auf die Haarwurzeln ? Weiß wer was dazu oder hatte auch ähnliche Erfahrungen dazu gemacht ? Im Beipackzettel konnte ich nichts dazu finden.

Liebe Grüße,
Norbert

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe nur zweimal kurz 50 mg Bica gegen den Flare up genommen, und was mir sofort auffiel, war dass ich plötzlich seidenweiches, dünnes Haar hatte.
Der Zusammenhang ist sicher gegeben, auf welchem Weg auch immer.

Detlef

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Detlef,

auf Haar, das schon gewachsen ist, hat der Körper keinen Einfluss mehr, er kann es allenfalls abstoßen. Das ist nur totes Horn (Keratin). Nur das nachwachsende Haar kann er beeinflussen.

Ralf

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Ralf,

ich zitiere mal Schwarzkopf:



> Die Haarwurzel ist mit Talgdrüsen ausgestattet, die Fett (auch Talg oder  Sebum genannt) produzieren. Das macht unser Haar gesund, geschmeidig  und verhindert, dass es austrocknet oder gar abbricht.
> 
> Produzieren die Drüsen zu viel Talg, ist fettiges Haar die Folge. Im  schlimmsten Fall erstickt der Talg die Haarwurzel, was zu beschleunigtem  Haarausfall oder Schuppenbildung führen kann. Ursachen dafür sind  erbliche Veranlagung, ungesunde Ernährung, die Einnahme von Medikamenten  oder unsachgemäße Pflege. Auch jahreszeitliche Schwankungen,  Klimawechsel, hormonelle Umstellungen oder länger anhaltende  Stressphasen können sich auf die Fettproduktion auswirken.


Detlef

----------


## Heribert

In den Fachinfos zu Bicalutamid steht abhängig vom Hersteller sowohl "übermäßiger Haarwuchs" (1:10) als auch "Haarausfall" (1:100) als mögliche Nebenwirkung.

Heribert

----------


## Klaus52

> Danke rolando, gut erklärt.
> Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Zusammenhänge, denn seit ich Bicalutamid nehme spüre ich Brustschmerzen und stelle ein Brustwachstum fest. Jetzt frage ich mich wie weit dieses noch geht.
> Kriege ich etwa Brüste wie eine Frau?? Hat jemand Erfahrungen??
> 
> Gruß Gerhard



Ich habe Bica 150 mehr als ein Jahr eingeommen und mich vorher bestrahlen lassen. Und dennoch hatte ich zeitweise Brustschmerzen. Gewachsen sind meine Brüste auch ganz ordentlich. Manche Frau wäre neidisch. Ich bin halt auch übergewichtig (179 cm/108 kg).  Wenn ich wüsste, wieviel Zeit ich noch habe, würde ich das wegoperieren lassen.
ich habe allerdings auch schon einige Frauen (bin Single) gefragt, ob sie das stört. Und eigentlich alle meinten, das sei kein Problem.

Klaus

----------


## Gerhard1

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal länger (über 1 Jahr) Bic. eingnommen und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
Oder andersrum warum nehmen so wenige Bic. ?
Was nehmt Ihr denn so?

Gerhard

----------


## rolando

Hallo Gerhard, 

wieviele PCa-Betroffene Bicalutamid einnehmen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.Ob das Viele oder Wenige sind? Keine Ahnung.




> Was nehmt Ihr denn so?


Viele Alternativen bei der Hormonbehandlung hast Du nicht. Entweder setzt man auf Antiandrogene oder man verwendet GnRH-Analoga oder GnRH-Antagonisten, jeweils in Form von Depot-Injektionen. Über die grundsätzliche Wirkungsweise kannst Du Dich im Forum unter 'Basiswissen' informieren. Die GnRH-Analoga und auch die Antagonisten sind nach Studienlage etwas wirksamer, haben aber auch größere Nebenwirkungen.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## rolando

Nachtrag @Gerhard:

Deine etwas einfache Fragestellung "Was nehmt ihr den so?" wirkt etwas verniedlichend und verharmlosend, etwa nach dem Motto:"Welche Drops lutscht ihr denn so gegen euren Reizhusten?" :L&auml;cheln: 
Dies wird der ernsten Thematik und dem zum Teil folgenschweren Verlust an Lebensqualität durch die Hormonbehandlung nicht wirklich gerecht.

Habe zudem noch weitere Alternativen bei der Hormonbehandlung vergessen. Eine Orchiektomie und der Einsatz von Östrogenen wären bei einer Erstlinientherapie auch noch denkbar  - zugegeben es sind keine heute gängigen Methoden.

Roland

----------


## Gerhard1

Hallo Roland,
meine Frage war wirklich nicht verniedlichend oder verharmlosend gemeint! Mich wundert nur, daß ich in diesem Forum als Laie sehr wenig über Bicalutamid lesen kann;
zumal mein Urologe mir dieses Mittel sofort verschrieben hat. Wenn das Mittel üblich wäre, dann müßte ich doch hier mehr Erfahrungen sammeln können. Da es aber so nicht ist,
nehme die meisten doch sicher etwas anderes. Und dass interessiert mich; zumal ich vollkommener Laie  und z.Zt. total von meinem Urologen und seiner Behandlungsmethode
abhängig bin. Und dieses gefällt mir nicht. Deshalb interessieren mich andere Behandlungsmethoden (Medikamente)

Ich danke Dir jedenfalls für Deine Beiträge. Sie helfen mir weiter.

Gruß Gerhard

P.S. Was ein ein PCa-Betroffener und was versteht man unter "Erstlinientherapie" und was kommt danach?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gerhard,

oben, im Kopf dieser Seite, findest Du den gelben Schriftzug "Wichtige Links zum Prostatakrebs". Wahrscheinlich muss der Schriftzug noch blinken und tuten, damit neue Forumsleser und -benutzer auf ihn aufmerksam werden. Im dazugehörigen Ausklappmenü wiederum findest Du den Link zum _Forumextrakt_, darin die Rubrik "_Medikamente_", in dieser Rubrik wiederum die Rubrik "_Bicalutamid_". Lies doch mal, was dort zu dem Thema bereits in der Vergangenheit zusammengetragen wurde.
Ferner würde ich Dir empfehlen, Dir das unter den "Wichtigen Links" ebenfalls ebenfalls verlinkte "Basiswissen" herunterzuladen und, wenn Du Fragen hast, erstmal im Stichwortverzeichnis am Ende des Textes zu schauen, ob darüber etwas zu finden ist.

Ralf

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Ralf, hallo Gerhard,
den Hinweis auf die Kopfseite sollten alle neuen Forumsleser in der Tat stärker beachten. Zu dem Medikament Bicalutamid hat sich zuletzt kommentierend Prof. Steuber,Martiniklinik, Literatur des Monats November 2016,S" zusammenfassend wie folgt geäußert:"Somit bleibt der Beginn der Androgendeprivationstherapie nach wie vor eine individuelle Therapieentscheidung. Sollte man sich aufgrund einer beschleunigten PSA-Dynamik auch im nicht metastasierten Stadium für eine ADT entscheiden, wäre eine antiandrogene Therapie mit Bicalutamid 150 mg. die nebenwirkungsärmere Therapievariante, da hierdurch nicht auf den Testosteronspiegel Einfluss genommen wird und vor allem Libido und kognitive Fähigkeiten weniger beeinflußt werden."
Soweit die Ergebnisse einer Studie aus einer Vielzahl außereuropäischer urologischer Zentren zum Timing der Hormontherapie nach kurativer Lokaltherapie und steigendem PSA-Wert - so wie sie von der Martiniklinik interpretiert werden.
Gruß
Klaus

----------


## rolando

Hallo Gerhard,




> zumal mein Urologe mir dieses Mittel sofort verschrieben hat.


  d. h. doch wohl, dass Bicalutamid eher häufig als selten verordnet wird, sonst hätte es Dein Urologe sicherlich nicht sofort und ohne zu zögern, vielleicht auch ohne es weiter zu kommentieren (was ich natürlich trotzdem nicht gut fände - Aufklärung sollte immer sein), verordnet. Die Logik hinter Deinen Rückschlüssen zur Verordnung von Bicalutamid kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.

Ein PCa-Betroffener ist eine an Prostatakrebs erkrankte Person. Die Abkürzung bezieht sich auf die englische Bezeichnung der Krankheit.  *PCa* steht für *p*rostate *ca*ncer oder* p*rostate *ca*rcinoma.

Als Erstlinientherapie bezeichnet man die Behandlungsoptionen, die nach Diagnose einer bestimmten Erkrankung oder nach Eintritt eines bestimmten Krankheitsstadiums als erstes eingesetzt werden sollen. Hierbei spielen die für viele Erkrankungen abgefassten Leitlinien eine wichtige Rolle. Die Leitlinien sprechen Empfehlungen zum Management einer Krankheit aus und dienen Ärzten,  Patienten und Krankenkassen als Richtschnur für die Behandlung bzw. Kostenerstattung.  Weitere Details bitte unterm gelben Schriftzug ´Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs´ nachlesen oder einfach auch mal zu folgenden Begriffen googeln: 
S3-Leitlinien Prostata (Kurzversion für Patienten), Patientenratgeber Prostata, Krebsinformationsdienst,




> zumal ich vollkommener Laie  und z.Zt. total von meinem Urologen und seiner Behandlungsmethode
> abhängig bin. Und dieses gefällt mir nicht. Deshalb interessieren mich andere Behandlungsmethoden (Medikamente)


Lieber Gerhard, mein Rat an Dich: Versuche Dir als "vollkommener Laie" zunächst einmal über das "Durchackern" des´Basiswissen´ oder zunächst etwas einfacher und weniger umfangreich z.B. über die Informationen beim DKFZ: https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....rebs/index.php einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Hernach, glaube ich, wirst Du Vieles besser verstehen und das Gefühl der totalen Abhängigkeit von Deinem Urologen wird sich reduzieren. Es werden dennoch viele Fragen bleiben, - das geht jedem von uns so - die man dann hier im Forum stellen kann und die anschließend diskutiert und vielleicht auch beantwortet werden.

  Gruß
Roland

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Gerhard,
Deine Fragen zu Bicalutamid,ich bin so ein Kandidat, (siehe Profil )
habe seit 1.8.13 Bica 50 eingenommen ,die Brustbestrahlung erst 11/13 gemacht, problemlos.
spannungsgefühl und Brustwachstum vorhanden,vieleicht durch die verspätete Bestrahlung.
ist aber nicht so gravierend.
jetzt seit einem Jahr Bica 150 ,die Brust hat sich nicht mehr verändert ,die Langzeittheraphie wirkt jetzt auch nicht mehr PSA steigt.
muss jetzt was verändern.

Adam

----------


## Klaus52

> Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal länger (über 1 Jahr) Bic. eingnommen und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?
> Oder andersrum warum nehmen so wenige Bic. ?
> Was nehmt Ihr denn so?
> 
> Gerhard


ich denke, dass sehr viele Bica nehmen bzw. genommen haben. Meiner Meinung nach, ist es noch immer eins der "harmloseren" wirksamen Mittel. Und solange es wirkt sollte man es unbedingt einnehmen.

Klaus

----------


## Conobar

Nach 12 Jahren intermittierender Hormontherapie (Anfangs-PSA 29,8 Ng/ml) , Therapie die letzen Jahre mit 150 mg Bicalutamid plus 5 mg Finasterid, lässt die Wirkung von Bicalutamid nach. Die intermittierenden Phasen werden kürzer, der PSA-Wert fällt nicht mehr unter ca. 3 ng/ml. Die letzte PSMA /CT Untersuchung ergab keinen Anhalt für Metastasen. (s. Profil) Zunächst hatte ich anfangs  mit der Dosierung von 50 mg Bicalutamid begonnen, nachdem die Wirksamkeit  nachließ auf 150 mg erhöht. Mein Onkologe hat mir jetzt Enzalutamid verschrieben. Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand im Forum mit der  Wirksamkeit von Enzalutamid (Xtandi), die ja in voller Dosierung ca. 5 X stärker sein soll wie Bicalutamid, Erfahrung hat. Die Dosierung, angegeben mit 4 tabl. a` 40mg bei Metastasierung, ist mit nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit niedriger Dosierung bei nicht metastasiertem PCa ? 
Grüsse Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ralf
ich hatte zwar Lymph-Metastasen, kann dennoch über die NW von Enzalutamid berichten:
Solange das Zeug den PSA senkte bzw. tiefhielt (Nadir 0.03ng/ml), war das
ganz harmlos. In der Phase des Wiederanstieges hingegen hatte ich teils
krasse Rückenschmerzen, die so auch in der Liste der NW verzeichnet sind.
Das änderte auch nicht nach einer Reduktion der Dosis.
Was mich immer noch umtreibt, ist die Frage, ob der schnelle Anstieg (VZ 15 Tage)
durch Xtandi befeuert worden sei, wie man das von anderen Antiandrogenen kennt. 

Tipp: 
Nach Überschreiten des PSA-Nadirs nicht zu lange warten bis zum Therapiewechsel.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Gerhard1

@ conobar: Zunächst hatte ich anfangs  mit der Dosierung von 50 mg Bicalutamid begonnen, nachdem die Wirksamkeit  nachließ auf 150 mg erhöht.

Hallo Ralf,

mich interessiert wie lange es bei Dir gedauert hat bis die Wirkung nachließ.

Viele Grüße von

Gerhard

----------


## Gerhard1

@ Klaus 52

Das sehe ich auch so. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es zutreffend ist, daß sehr viele Bica genommen haben, denn es hat sich hier ja kaum jemand gemeldet und von seinen Erfahrungen berichtet.

Gruß Gerhard

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Gerhard,
einfach auf mein Profil gehen, da kannst Du meinen Krankheitsverlauf seit 2004 nachvollziehen.

Auch auf meine Frage, ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit der Dosierung von Enzalutamid (Xtandi) hat , bei nichtmetasiertem PCa statt 160 mg  erfolgreich mit niedriger Dosierung von z.B. 80 mg (2 tabl.) zu beginnen , habe ich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten.
Irgendwie auch verständlich, da dieses neue, sehr teure Medikament bisher nur bei fortgeschrittenem, metastasierten PCa eingetzt wird. 

Gruß Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Gerhard,
ich nehme auch regelmässig 150mg Bicalutamid während der iADT Therapiephasen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es zutreffend ist, daß sehr viele Bica genommen haben, denn es hat sich hier ja kaum jemand gemeldet und von seinen Erfahrungen berichtet.
> 
> Gruß Gerhard


Moins,
ich nehme zur Leuprorelin Depot Spritze seid fast einem Jahr täglich Flutamid, 
bin ich der einzige der hier Flutamid nimmt ?

ich vertrage Flutamid sehr gut, bis auf Hitzewallung keine anderen Nebenwirkungen, jedenfalls bis jetzt noch nicht und der PSA ist mit =0,010 auch sehr niedrig, ist ja wahrscheinlich auch aufgrund der Leuprorelin Spritze.

*Bin jeden Tag mit mir selbst am kämpfen ob ich die Flutamid komplett weglassen soll . . .

habe von mir aus von 3 x täglich auf 2 x täglich reduziert.*

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo zu xtandi, 
Ich habe das nicht verstanden warum 4x 40mg. Reichen nicht 40mg Initial?  Wie ist die Wirkung? Wenn bei absetzen wie oben beschrieben sofort der PSA verstärkt hoch geht? Da kann doch etwas nicht stimmen? Xtandi hat eine Halbwertszeit von 5 Tagen im Schnitt. Soll sich innerhalb von Stunden schon im koerper ansetzen. Hat irgendjemand mehr Informationen darüber? Ich meine damit pharmakologische Infos? Es interessant zu wissen wie so die Erfahrungen sind.  Nw hat man bei jeder ht. Das ist nicht gefragt.  
Ueber bica schreibt kaum jemand,  um auf die eingangsfrage zu kommen, weil dies ein Standard ist bei Urologen.

----------


## Urologe

40 mg reichen nicht, ebenso wie 50 mg Bicalutamid zu wenig ist.

Die Anzahl der "Moleküle" ist zu gering, um jeden Androgenrezeptor im Körper zu blockieren
insbesondere, weil höhergradige Karzinomzelllinien dazu neigen, die Anzahl ihrer AR-Rezeptoren
pro Zelle zu verdoppeln, verdreifachen, vervierfachen ...
.
Und bleiben diese teilweise unblockiert kann man(n) es meiner Meinung nach auch sein lassen ....

----------


## Eheweib

Danke Urologe. Ist das dann auch die erklaerung dafür, dass bei bica nach Absetzen die mikrometastasen nach einiger Zeit explodieren? Und warum produziert man nicht gleich xtandi in 160mg? 
Wo setzt xtandi an? Reicht es als monotherapie?  Wie fängt man an?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Danke Urologe. Ist das dann auch die erklaerung dafür, dass bei bica nach Absetzen die mikrometastasen nach einiger Zeit explodieren? Und warum produziert man nicht gleich xtandi in 160mg? 
> Wo setzt xtandi an? Reicht es als monotherapie?  Wie fängt man an?


Was meinen denn die Urologen/Onkologen vom Uniklinikum Frankfurt am Main, die auch Xofigo verschrieben haben?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und warum produziert man nicht gleich xtandi in 160mg? 
> Wo setzt xtandi an?
> Reicht es als monotherapie?
> Wie fängt man an?


Die Xtandi-Kapseln sind so gross, das viermal so grosse Kapsel ganz simpel
nicht zu schlucken wären. Also nimmt man vier. Kein Problem.

Xtandi setzt an den Androgenrezeptoren an, wie jedes Antiandrogen.

Die Zulassungsstudien wurden an Patienten mit Androgendeprivation gemacht.
Ob das als Monotherapie funktioniere, kann man nur vermuten.

Man fängt an mit vier Kapseln täglich.

Beim Absetzen explodieren die Micrometastasen nicht, sondern sie setzen ganz
einfach ihr unterbrochenes Wachstum fort. Mag sein, dass das nur auf Zellstämme 
zutrifft, die eine kurze Verdoppelungszeit haben, derweil die anderen, 
weniger aggressiven vernichtet worden sind.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Eheweib

Guten morgen, 
Das mit der groesse habe ich jetzt auch verstanden. Die aerzte in der Uni sagen gar nichts dazu, weil sie darueber nichts wissen. Deshalb waere zum Austausch ja ein mitstreiter von ffm. sehr hilfreich. 
Ein taubheitsgefuehl  zeigt sich am Kiefer links bis zur kinnmitte.  Koennte es sein, dass xofigo hier angreift und durch eine knochenreaktion der Nerv gedrückt wird? Geht schon seit 5 Tagen. Wird das wieder zurückgehen?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Guten morgen, 
> Das mit der groesse habe ich jetzt auch verstanden. Die aerzte in der Uni sagen gar nichts dazu, weil sie darueber nichts wissen. Deshalb waere zum Austausch ja ein mitstreiter von ffm. sehr hilfreich. 
> Ein taubheitsgefuehl  zeigt sich am Kiefer links bis zur kinnmitte.  Koennte es sein, dass xofigo hier angreift und durch eine knochenreaktion der Nerv gedrückt wird? Geht schon seit 5 Tagen. Wird das wieder zurückgehen?


Die Dosierung neuer Medikamente wird recht grob in 
Phase-Ii-Studien festgelegt. das schleppt man dann durch
die Zulassungsstudien in die Klinik, und niemand hat irgend
ein Interesse, das zu ändern, solange das Medikament hilft.
Eigenversuche zur Dosisreduktion wären töricht.
Naja, ich 'weiss' zur Grösse von Xtandi-Kapseln auch nichts.
Aber hat man die Dinger mal gesehen, wird es offensichtlich,
dass noch grössere Kapseln nicht zu schlucken wären.
Kommt dazu, dass die Kapselhersteller grössere Kapseln wohl
nur für die Ross-Medizin anbieten ...
Und wie könnte man mit 160er-Kapseln die Dosis verändern?


Die vermutete Reaktion auf Xofigo kommt mir bekannt vor.
Mit der PSMA-Y90 bzw. Lu177-RLT hatte ich einen ähnlichen Anreicherungs-
effekt von Radioaktivität in Knochenläsionen erzielt wie mit Xofigo.
Ab jenem Tag schmerzte die bekannte Läsion im Femur mehr oder
weniger, mit abnehmender Tendenz. 

Letzteres ist die Botschaft, aber verharmlosen und ignorieren 
sollte man diese Kiefertaubheit deswegen nicht.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Eheweib

Ich hoffe nicht, dass dies eine nekrose ist. Denosumab hatte ich letztmalig im Januar gespritzt. 
Konrad, wo warst du zur xofigo und lutetium? Wie war das Ergebnis? 
Wenn ich am grossen PC bin werde ich mal studienbilder hochladen wen es interessiert.  
Ja, studienergebnisse abzuwandeln, individuell und personalisiert zu arbeiten.... Da tut man sich schwer. Immerhin steht da ja auch eine "Mafia" dahinter.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hoffe nicht, dass dies eine nekrose ist. Denosumab hatte ich letztmalig im Januar gespritzt. 
> Konrad, wo warst du zur xofigo und lutetium? Wie war das Ergebnis? 
> Wenn ich am grossen PC bin werde ich mal studienbilder hochladen wen es interessiert.  
> Ja, studienergebnisse abzuwandeln, individuell und personalisiert zu arbeiten.... Da tut man sich schwer. Immerhin steht da ja auch eine "Mafia" dahinter.


Das ist doch keine Nekrose, die würde wehtun und das Zahnfleisch würde sich zurückbilden.

Missverständnis:
Xofigo hab ich nicht bekommen, sondern ähnlich wie mit Xofigo eine Anreicherung
eines Radioisotopes erreicht, aber eben mittels der PSMA-Zellfähre.

Über das Ergebnis hab ich viel geschrieben, z.B. hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7384#post97384
und wenn Du unten in der Signatur auf [5] klickst, siehst Du die Wirkung gleich.

Erst PSMA-Yttrium90 und dann -Lutetium177 hab ich in Heidelberg bekommen.

Konrad

----------

